# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Problme CFzip et fichier tmp

## agrafhibou

salut  tous et  toutes,

voila j'ai cre un formulaire qui permet  l'utilisateur de rpondre  une annonce en envoyant son cv. Cette annonce est identifie par un Id et quand l'utilisateur envoie son CV, cela cre automatiquement un fichier zip avec pour nom l'id de l'annonce, ex : 10.zip.
l'enregistrement se passe bien et tout mais quand je veux ouvrir le zip je ne trouve que des fichiers tmp  ::cry:: 

je ne sais pas pourquoi.

et cela fait quelques jours que je me bats avec cette fonction malheureuse de CF  ::aie::  et pour le moment c'est elle qui gagne.

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Difficile de vous aider sans avoir plus de prcision.

Quelle fonction malheureuse de CF ?

On aimerait lire votre code au moins la partie qui lit le fichier tlcharger et la construction du fichier zip.

----------


## agrafhibou

ce code est dans la page lib.cfc



```

```

formulaire :


```

```

fonction appelant cfzip :


```

```

voila mon code 
en esprant qu'avec ca vous puissiez m'aider  ::oops::

----------


## jowo

cfupload mmorise le fichier tlcharg sous un nom de fichier temporaire.
Tu peux connatre le nom du fichier  l'aide de la variable cffile ou tu peux indiquer le nom de la variable  l'aide de l'attribut name.

Renomme ton fichier temporaire dans le nom dsir.

Tu indiques le fichier  comprimer  l'aide de l'attribut source.

A mon avis, ll y a des mauvaises pratiques comme mlanger des paramtres provenant d'un formulaire #FORM# et ceux de la fonction #ARGUMENTS#

----------


## agrafhibou

je vais modifier tout  ca

----------

